# Removing paint from UPVC and brass / copper



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Chaps, due to a hole in the "spray booth" I masked up in the garage Ive got some serious overspray going on. Any idea if there is anything that will removed Farrow and Ball estate egg shell from some copper and brass plumbing fittings and some UPVC electrical trunking without damage?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Clay bar?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

White spirit, won't damage the UPVC.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Failing that you've found a use for that t-cut you haven't used since joining this forum ;-)


----------

